# Found pigeon with band but no number



## Domous (Sep 24, 2011)

I found a banded pigeon thats injured but the band on its leg only says Tipes Mc601 which i found out has a chip in it. Who can i call or what should i do with it? I live in Ohio btw


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Only one band on one leg?Tipes is a band for clocking pigeons from a race.
Hopeful a pigeon person close will contract you.
We will need contract info?????????????--town????? phone????? e-mail?????


----------



## Domous (Sep 24, 2011)

Well my email is [email protected], I check it hourly. Also I live in dayton Ohio


----------

